# Hmmm



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

This one looks interesting ? They are also working on a SOT.


[youtube]Qxal7C5Qehk[/youtube]


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

I agree if its smartly priced. Like under $1000.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Westlakedrive said:


> I agree if its smartly priced. Like under $1000./QUOTE]
> 
> Mfg suggested retail of $1150.
> 
> They are pretty cool but they have a very low weight capacity considering the size. Only 310#. A 200# guy with tackle and gear would be pushing the performance parameters. I would like to paddle one. Would make a cool platform for some custom paint.


----------

